#ubuntu-co 2011-05-30
<Foriguaconproble> huuu esto esta vacio
<vientosolar>  jajaj
<vientosolar> asi permanece
<Foriguaconproble> jajaja es que tengo un lio
<Foriguaconproble> pero es hardware
<Foriguaconproble> :P
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-01
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
<ing-> buenas una ayuda
<ing-> tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.04 con unity
<Andphe> ...
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: \o
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, a dormir
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: jajaja
<SergioMeneses> naaaa
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: venga ud ha visto las tiendas lg en bogota?
<s3rg10k0f> no
<s3rg10k0f> nadaq
<s3rg10k0f> que solo vendan
<s3rg10k0f> lg
<s3rg10k0f> no
<s3rg10k0f> pero pues en todos los centros comerciales
<s3rg10k0f> venden
<s3rg10k0f> por que 
<s3rg10k0f> ?
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: queria averiguar un cel
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: pille http://www.lgoptimusone.co
<s3rg10k0f> chevere
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, se parece al de gogle
<s3rg10k0f> no
<s3rg10k0f> ?
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: sip
<SergioMeneses> es gama media
<SergioMeneses> pero aun asi es bastante bueno
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: sale como en 500 o un poco mas
<SergioMeneses> en operador
<s3rg10k0f> me gusta mas el mio
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<SergioMeneses> pero q yo sepa en las tiendas lg lo venden libre
<s3rg10k0f> es pequeño
<s3rg10k0f> y facil de usar
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: :P
<s3rg10k0f> :-)
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses: no tiene el cel de s3rg10k0f
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<s3rg10k0f> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyDW93M_Rb0 SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: aaa
<SergioMeneses> si un amigo lo tiene
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: pero no me gusta de a mucho
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<s3rg10k0f> :-P
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, otra vez subio la gasolina
<s3rg10k0f> tienen es pero un huev......
<s3rg10k0f> sera que con cocacola no anda la moto
<s3rg10k0f> ?
<s3rg10k0f> es mas barata
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: jajaja
<SergioMeneses> no ni idea
<SergioMeneses> yo ando en bus todavia
<SergioMeneses> :S
<s3rg10k0f> jeje SergioMeneses pero por alla es barata
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: aaa si claro
<SergioMeneses> regalada
<SergioMeneses> :D
<s3rg10k0f> bueno hermano nos vemos me voy a init zZzZ
<s3rg10k0f> vemos SergioMeneses 
<s3rg10k0f> mañana lo molesto con una duda de samba que tengo en el .conf
<s3rg10k0f> ;-D
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: oks
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<vientosolar> alguno sabe de joomla por aqui?
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-02
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<bl4ckh4wk28> alguien por aqui...??
<bl4ckh4wk28> soy novato...tengo una pregunta...en windows los archivos ejecutables tienen extension .exe....en ubuntu q extension tienen??
<Andphe> no tienen
<Andphe> no la necesitan
<Andphe> pueden haber archivos en python .py
<Andphe> o perl .pl
<Andphe> o bash .sh
<Andphe> no importa, todos pueden ser ejecutables
<bl4ckh4wk28> xq estoy tratando de instalar codeblocks...pero no he podido..
<Andphe> siempre y cuando tengan el bit para ser ejecutables
<Andphe> bl4ckh4wk28, use el centro de software
<Andphe> par de clicks y ya
<bl4ckh4wk28> donde lo encuentro??
<bl4ckh4wk28> ahh ok ok..
<Andphe> tiene unity o gnome clasico ?
<bl4ckh4wk28> :P
<bl4ckh4wk28> gnome..
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> aplicaciones, al fondo esta el centro de software de ubuntu
<bl4ckh4wk28> ok...pero tengo q instalar cada cosa del paquete descargado...no se puede instalar todo de una vez...?
<Andphe> no entiendo la pregutna
<Andphe> pregunta*
<bl4ckh4wk28> lo q pasa es q cuando descargue codeblocks descargue un archivo amd64
<bl4ckh4wk28> donde traia varios archivos..
<Andphe> si usa el centro de software, ahi se instala lo necesario
<Andphe> si lo descarga y todo eso
<Andphe> le toca seguir las instrucciones que traiga
<Andphe> si lo instala usando el centro de software recibe actualizaciones automaticas
<Andphe> si lo descarga y lo instala asi a mano, le toca a ud estarlo actualizando a mano
<bl4ckh4wk28> ok ok...dame un momento a ver...
<bl4ckh4wk28> Andphe pero ahora no me quiere abrir codeblocks
<Andphe> bl4ckh4wk28, el del los repositorios o el que ud descargo?
<bl4ckh4wk28> el q descargue....el de los repositorios esta en el centro de software??
<vientosolar> alguien sabe algo de joomla por aki?
<Andphe> bl4ckh4wk28, si, el de los repositorios es el del centro de software
<bl4ckh4wk28> Andphe estaba instalando el del repositorio pero me arrojaba un error..
<bl4ckh4wk28> me toco instalar el q descargue...
<bl4ckh4wk28> y ahora no lo quiere abrir...lo ejecuto pero no me hace ningun efecto..
<Andphe> dificil sin mensjaes de error
<bl4ckh4wk28> Andphe como le hago para, desde la terminal, desinstalar el q descargue??
<Andphe> bl4ckh4wk28, no se, le tocaria leer las instrucciones
<bl4ckh4wk28> ummm....deja a ver...
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-03
<SergioMeneses> buenas!... 
<hollman> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> hollman: pong
<hollman> kuadrosx, me recuerda el link a la app que desarrollaron uds de comunidades porfa
<hollman> la que las geolocalizaban y sacaban info ...
<kuadrosx> aaaa pero esta offline :|
<hollman> kuadrosx, :S
<kuadrosx> jejeje
<kuadrosx> no hemos tenido tiempo para nada mas que shapado
<hollman> ok bien ..
<hollman> precisamente ene ste momento hablaba de shapado :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: y eso?
<hollman> del grupo de redes libres
<hollman> es que empeza/ron/mos a integrar un solo portal de redes libres
<hollman> una meta comunidad de redes libres
<hollman> y bueno, exponia nuevamente el grupo en shapado
<kuadrosx> ok :P
<Bl4ckH4wk2> soy principiante en ubuntu....q diferencias hay en instalarlo desde windows y desde el cd?'
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/06/asi-esta-la-libertad-de-internet-en-europa/
<AwakE_> Para utilizar este tema que necesita las últimas versiones estables de los siguientes programas:    - Gnome 2.32 y Gnome 3.  - El motor de GTK2 Murrine 0.98.1.1 o posterior. (Nombre del paquete varía entre las distribuciones. Este motor debe ser instalado por defecto en Ubuntu.)  - El motor de GTK2 Pixbuf (nombre del paquete varía entre las distribuciones Este motor debe ser instalado por defecto en Ubuntu..)  - Nautilus-Primari
<AwakE_> q pena hombres
<AwakE_> como puedo comprobar esto
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
<toplop> alguien me puede ayudar con el probema de mi webcam
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-05
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ping
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, pong
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, q tal el nuevo diseño de la wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<Andphe> eso estaba viendo
<Andphe> esta bacano
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, si quedo muy chida
<luchoangelcc> hola aqui todabia se puede pedir ubuntu gratis 
<luchoangelcc> hola
<Andphe> .... 
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-28
<ofprieto> buenas
<cyberplop> ayuda!!
<cyberplop> con la instalacion de ubuntu
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-29
<vientosolar> GUENAS
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-30
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmujica, hoy no hay concilio?
<FernandoGiraldo> saludos SergioMeneses 
<FernandoGiraldo> saludos andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, saludos
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, no hay mayoria de momento
<FernandoGiraldo> mmm ok
<FernandoGiraldo> esta confirmada la fecha de lanzamiento?
<FernandoGiraldo> de la fiesta
<andresmujica> ls
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ls?
<andresmujica> wrong window
<SergioMeneses> don DanielF como vamos
<DanielF> aca en la casa
<DanielF> me llego un juguete interesante
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, mmm...
<DanielF> imac 27" Core i5 de 2.7
<DanielF> 1 tb, 4 ram
<SergioMeneses> 2.7 super
<DanielF> si mk aguanta
<tkw-one_Reload> m4v: ¿?
<tkw-one_Reload> m4v: ¿a razon de que razones una razon demuestra que tiene la razon?
<tkw-one_Reload> jajaja, se le va recalentar el quad pro X
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-31
<IngForigua> ubuntu-co-bot: lammer
<ubuntu-co-bot> IngForigua: Error: "lammer" is not a valid command.
<IngForigua> !google ubuntu
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<gonedcc> buenas tardes
<gonedcc> soy nuevo en el ámbito linux y tengo unas inquietudes, me pueden ayudar???
<SergioMeneses> gonedcc, pregunta, si alguien sabe te ayudaran
<gonedcc> soy músico y estoy interesado en cambiarme a ubuntu, de lo que e averiguado se que hay una recopilación llamada Tango Studio basado en kernel....
<gonedcc> ya he usado el live cd de ubuntu 11. y me gusta mas ese diseño gráfico
<gonedcc> hay manera de cambiar el kernel por el gnome en el tango studio 1.2???
<SergioMeneses> gonedcc, si ando leyendo algo de esa distro http://tangostudio.tuxfamily.org/es/planeta-tango/105-tango-studio-12-is-out-
<SergioMeneses> en los sistemas linux el entorno no va ligado al kernel
<SergioMeneses> claro que podrias cambiarlo
<SergioMeneses> gonedcc, como esta basado en ubuntu creo q puedes instalar nuevos entornos mediante synaptic
<gonedcc> me puedes explicar que es eso del kernel?? 
<gonedcc> huy que pena con la pregunta, fué una burrada 
<gonedcc> ya investigue que es kernel....
<gonedcc> si tengo win7 instalado e instalo ubuntu en una partición .... que pasa si se daña windows??? tambien afectaría a ubuntu y los archivos creados en el??
<SergioMeneses> gonedcc, si claro
<SergioMeneses> el ubuntu que instalarias seria como un programa dentro de windows
<gonedcc> hay manera de instalar los dos O.S. pero teniendo a linux como base.....ose a la inversa?
<SergioMeneses> gonedcc, puedes instalar ubuntu como sistema base y usar virtualbox para virtualizar windows
<gonedcc> como puedo asegurarme de tener un computador completamente compatible con linux???
<SergioMeneses> gonedcc, hay si te toca buscar manualmente tus especificaciones
<SergioMeneses> aunque actualmente ubuntu es compatible con mucho del hadware disponible
<gonedcc> ok, una ultima pregunta..... en el virtualbox el windows se usaría común y corriente o tendría limitaciones.....ya que los programas para músicos la mayoría son para windows y en los cd live no he llegado a entender como funcionan los programas equivalentes....mientras me familiarizo
<SergioMeneses> gonedcc, la limitante seria el hardware que usa
<SergioMeneses> ya q no puedes asignarle toda la ram por obvias razones
<SergioMeneses> entonces maximo le podrias dar como 1gb o 1.5
<SergioMeneses> dependiendo de que tan ppotente sea tu pc
<gonedcc> mm entiendo.......!! igual solo sería para los programas de edición de partituras que no son muy pesados......
<SergioMeneses> gonedcc, ok ok entonces si
<gonedcc> muchas gracias por la atención prestada
<SergioMeneses> no te preocupes
<gonedcc> bye! :D a preparar el cambio para ubuntu........
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-02
<bernardo> hola
<bernardo> necesito ayuda
<bernardo> con esto mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com
<bernardo> me aparece cuando voy a descargar algo de gmail
<ofprieto> hola buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-03
<duende> hola gente buenas noches 
<Aristicol> hola, buenas noches a todos
<Aristicol> tengo un piedra o fatasma que me persigue desde ubuntu 11.04 o la 11.19 no me acuerdo ahora pero ahora me acaba de aprecer en ubuntu 12.04
<Aristicol> resulta que con la actual actualización de cups las impresoras al conectarlas no monta en /dev/usb
<Aristicol> y yo necesito que eso se de siempre porque tengo una impresora tm-u220 punto de venta
<Aristicol> e imprimo desde un programa com cat - ****
<Aristicol> alguien sabe como puedo revertir una actualización para volver a la version cups anterior
<Aristicol> o que fue lo que desintalo o desactivo esta actualización cups
<Aristicol> alguien puede decirme algo al respecto?
<duende> sé que se puede, pero nunca lo he hecho .. que ha encontrado en google? 
<Aristicol> nada concreto
<Aristicol> y me da cosa volver a formatear y montar de nuevo
<Aristicol> cuando es ese le problema
<duende> y ya sabe que paquete ... necesita? 
<duende> o sea la version?
<duende> Aristicol 
<Aristicol> si la anterior
<Aristicol> a la cups 1.5.2-9
<gonedcc> buenas noches, quien me puede ayudar con unas dudas respecto de la instalación de ubuntu 12.04
<Aristicol> si no estoy mal estaba 1.5.2-7
<Aristicol> el centro de software tiene el registro en el historial pero lastima que no tenga una opcion para revertir las actualizciones que uno desee
<duende> hum si aristicol, he encontrado como evitar que se actualice de nuevo 
<duende> gonedcc que dudas tiene con la instalacion??
<Aristicol> eso es quitando los chulos de actualizcion de esos paquetes
<Aristicol> pero ya actualizado
<Aristicol> lo requerido es volver a la anterior
<gonedcc> ps ya queme el cd y al correr el livecd no me da conexión a Internet.....
<duende> Aristicol en synaptic, en el menú paquete está la opcion de bloquear el paquete así no lo actualiza y no tiene que estar pendiente de los chulitos en futuras actualizaciones
<gonedcc> como hago para que instale y actualice e instale los paquetes de terceros ....
<duende> genodcc lo raro que es no le de internet ... es un portatil? ... o un PC de mesa?? 
<gonedcc> pc de mesa
<gonedcc> lo tengo con win7 y todo normal
<gonedcc> antes había quemado la versión ubuntu 11.04 y en ese si me da conexión
<gonedcc> pero en la 12.04 nada
<gonedcc> y la descargue directo de la pg de ubuntu
<gonedcc> el pc está conectado por cable nisiquiera es wifi.... 
<duende> Aristicol, que tal ese ingles?? 
<duende> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321156 
<duende> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ar/2009-March/017970.html
<duende> gonedcc  raro men, o el Cd está malo, mal quemado o algo así, o toca casi a mano configurar la conexion 
<gonedcc> mmmm
<gonedcc> que me aconseja que haga??? 
<gonedcc> ??
<gonedcc> soy nuevo en el entorno linux.... :)
<Aristicol> no hay problema
<Aristicol> google chrome lo hace al español
<Aristicol> jajaj
<Aristicol> o en mi caso chromium
<duende> gonedcc ...  bueno como es nuevo ... podría probar, está conociendo al fin y al cabo no? ... porque no prueba con xubuntu ?? ... por otro lado, quermar de nuevo la ISO de ubuntu, y si conoce a alguien en persona que puediera mirar eso, sería lo mejor
<duende> Aristicol ... vale
<gonedcc> ok.... !!
<gonedcc> una duda tengo quemado el iso de la versión 11.04 y en ese ya he probado el livecd y he navegado en internet.....
<gonedcc> si instalo esa versión y luego actualizo ????
<gonedcc> sería buena idea???
<duende> tendría que hacer dos actualizaciones ... a 11.10 y 12.04 dependiendo de donde quiera llegar
<duende> pero si, es buena idea gonedcc
<gonedcc> huy mas largo pero bueno....
<gonedcc> otra cosa que no he entendido ni he encontrado información concreta.....
<duende> seeh prepararese para darscargar muuuchas cosas 
<duende> sobre qué cosa??
<gonedcc> cuando hago la instalación desde el livecd el instalador de ubuntu hace la repartición y todo lo correspondiente para separarlo de win7 que tengo actualmente???
<gonedcc> o lo instala todo mesclado???
<duende> humm..
<duende> para evitar historias tristes busque en internet un manual de como instalar ubuntu ... para fijarse en la parte de las particiones... hay muchos manuales con capturas de pantalla 
<duende> para que se oriente 
<duende> lo que se busca evitar es que dañe windows ... como le pasó a un amigo hace poco que instaló ubuntu sin mirar antes como era la cosa y perdió los datos que tenía en win 
<gonedcc> ps se que hay dos maneras faciles
<duende> ??
<gonedcc> con wine que lo descargue de la web oficial pero me instala la verción 11.algo..... :/
<gonedcc> y con el livecd se le dice instalar y hace partición pero lo que no se es si es solo 1 de las 3 particiones que se nesecitan para instalar ubuntu
<duende> lo de wine que dice no sé. con el live cd puede hacer las 3 particiones .... en sí no entiendo la duda 
<gonedcc> ya con lo ultimo entendí.....
<gonedcc> ....
<gonedcc> voy a descargar de nuevo el iso haber que pasa.....
<gonedcc> haber si por fín hoy instalo el ubuntu....
<gonedcc> muchas gracias por la ayuda !!!
<duende> jajaja hoy? ... va ser un día largo entonces, porque este 3 de junio apenaz comienza
<duende> y vale todo bien... que le vaya bien en el mundo linux
<gonedcc> gracias, de todo lo que he investigado me gusta mas la idea de tener linux que mocosoft....
<gonedcc> lo que me preocupa son unos programas específicos para música 
<gonedcc> y todo eso de lista de comandos haber cuando me aprendo las mañas en linux
<duende> específicos para música? trabaja con algo de música? los comandos poco a poco ... no hay afan y mas bien paciencia
<gonedcc> ps soy músico y necesito un equivalente al finale o sibelius que es de edición de partituras....
<gonedcc> y que manejan formatos espesificos (finale .MUS) (sibelius.SIB)
<duende> hay una version de ubuntu que se especializa en gente así con cosas de musica y video 
<duende> ubuntu studio no sé si la ha oido por ahí
<gonedcc> no ese no
<gonedcc> encontre uno que se llama tango studio..... 
<gonedcc> bastante completo hasta donde pude entender en el livecd.... jejejeje solo corria en ingles
<duende> uhh ... esa no la he escuchado 
<duende> esta es ubuntu studio http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio
<gonedcc> se ve bien pero es mas como para multimedia.....
<gonedcc> que sería una parte de lo que necesito
<gonedcc> el que te digo es este....
<gonedcc> http://tangostudio.tuxfamily.org/
<duende> humm bacano no la había escuchado, o sea que ud trabaja con partituras así como musica clásica, bacano que este por acá mirando como trabajar con Linux
<gonedcc> si  exacto.....
<gonedcc> ps ya he tenido muchos problemas con compatibilidad y desinstalaciones a medio hacer en microsoft
<gonedcc> mira esta es la instalación con wubi....
<gonedcc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<duende> se ve sencillo... pero sí, no deja cuadrar lo de las 3 particiones o solo una ...
<gonedcc> por que la otra giua que ya he leído es esta 
<gonedcc> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/04/como-instalar-ubuntu.html
<gonedcc> tu que me sugieres mi idea es instalar el ubuntu para familiarizarme e instalar programas de música y usarlos por un tiempo haber si son completos para mi labor
<duende> cuando instalo ubuntu lo hago con la opcion de "Algo mas ... "
<duende> para probar ..
<gonedcc> cuanto espacio dejo en la partición para hacer eso como digo???
<duende> hagalo con wubi ... mientras se familiariza con el entorno y consigue los programas que necesita
<gonedcc> ok
<duende>  con 5GB se puede trabajar en ubuntu ... 
<duende> pero .... para lo suyo con musica ... dejele 15GB 
<duende> pienso yo 
<duende> o 20 GB
<gonedcc> ok
<duende> esto le podría servir http://www.glatelier.org/2012/04/despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-precise-pangolin-12-04/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+glatelier3+%28Geeks+%26+Linux+Atelier!%29
<gonedcc> excelente!!!! gracias..... :D
<Aristicol> hola bueno...
<Aristicol> solucione el problema sólo basto con desintalar cups completamente desde Synatpic
<Aristicol> bajar una version anterior deb 
<Aristicol> instalarla y listo
<Aristicol> sera que este chat lo toman para reportar bugs??
<Aristicol> me quede con http://launchpadlibrarian.net/100974667/cups_1.5.2-9ubuntu1_i386.deb
<duende> hola aristicol ... no creo que lo tomen para reportar bugs 
<Aristicol> por si alguien se le llega a presentar y como en mi caso que pase todo el dia sin poder  dar tiquetes en el punto de ventas
<duende> lo bueno es que ya hizo lo suyo ... 
<duende> es buena idea reportarlo 
<Aristicol> pero las paginas ubuntu deberia
<Aristicol> estar conectadas... pero bueno
<Aristicol> me quedare en una versión donde cups me cree la carpeta usb dentro de /dev representando cada impresora conectada
<Aristicol> ejemplo: /dev/usb/lp0
<duende> y ud trabaja en que o que para necesitar eso así? Aristicol?
<Aristicol> programador, he realizado un aplicacion punto de venta en Gambas
<duende> hum veo, waao... 
<duende> eso es como un visual basic ... 
<duende> ciiierto?? .. algo así 
<Aristicol> si
<Aristicol> pero mejor
<Aristicol> pues en visual basic nunca logre hacer nada... siempre creeia que visualfoxpro era superior
<Aristicol> no hay nada  como Gambas y Postgresql
<Aristicol> para hacer aplicaciones fáciles y con un ide gráfico. 
<duende> hum bacano ... men, eso si no lo conozco, en muchos sitios enseñan visual basic que por los grafios y enseñar a programar ..
<Aristicol> bueno Gracias a todos.... hasta una nueva oportunidad.
<duende> vale hombre, que esté bien
<Aristicol> si, voy a ver si monto una pagina para enseñar
<duende> aguanta
<duende> ciao
<Aristicol> chao
<gonedcc> <duende> como hago para usar un programa que corre en windows en ubuntu, se puede hacer???
<duende> si señor
<duende> http://www.glatelier.org/2012/05/instalando-aplicaciones-de-windows-en-linux-con-wine/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+glatelier3+%28Geeks+%26+Linux+Atelier!%29
<duende> wine 
<gonedcc> vea ps....
<gonedcc> la velocidad de reacción de los programas de que depende??
<gonedcc> instalados con wine....
<duende> depende ... lo complejos que sean ..
<duende> pues ... es complicado responder a eso 
<gonedcc> ok
<gonedcc> y existe la posibilidad de hacer lo mismo con programas para mac???
<duende> si hay
<duende> nunca había pensado en eso jejeje 
<duende> no sé cual sea buena, toca probar por ahí hablan de MOL : Mac On Linux
<duende> gonedcc
<gonedcc> estoy buscando en google pero lo que e encontrado es que hay dos proyectos pensados para eso
<gonedcc> pero ninguno esta terminado.....
<gonedcc> hay aplicaciones en mac para edición musical que donde se puedan correr en linux me hago a un portatil de 10 millones 
<gonedcc> 3 sistemas operativos en un computador.... jejejejje
<duende> eso si me imagino porque raro ... si wine que empezó en 1993 y aun está mejorando ... mejorando, con programas de mac ...
<duende> jajjaa bacano
<gonedcc> adiós a macbook pro......
<gonedcc> solo linux y haga lo que quiera..... tan chevere...!!!!
<gonedcc> bueno ya casi termina la descarga del instalador de windows para instalar ubuntu... :D
<duende> bn bn yo nunca lo he instalado así
<gonedcc> lo unico que pido es que no tenga fallos el instalador y que haga las cosas como lo dice en la pg
<gonedcc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<duende>  jeje así sea men
<gonedcc> gracias.....
<gonedcc> y tu a que te dedicas???
<duende> yo estudio ingenieria de sistemas 
<duende> y de momento ando leyendo una tesis 
<duende> xD
<gonedcc> jejeje bn bn
<gonedcc> me toca aprovechar el fin de semana para probar el ubuntu....
<gonedcc> despues no me queda tiempo....
<gonedcc> tu eres de colombia???
<duende> si Cúcuta 
<duende> y tú de dónde eres?
<gonedcc> bogota
<gonedcc> aquí se consiguen portátiles que tengan ubuntu pre-instalado ???
<gonedcc> estaba pensando en cuanto a compatibilidad, un computador echo y ensamblado para linux???
<duende> pues ... en una epoca estaban vendiendos DELL con Ubuntu instalado 
<gonedcc> voy a preguntar.....
<gonedcc> muchas gracias por la ayuda y los consejos.....
<gonedcc> ya me voy a poner a instalar ubuntu
<gonedcc> me retiro, chao!!! :)
<gonedcc> hola, necesito ayuda para instalar ubuntu 12.04 con windows 7
<gonedcc> ya descargue la iso y queme el cd...... pero en la ventana que me sale solo me da dos opciones.....
<gonedcc> "probar ubuntu o intalar completo" y "mas información".................!!!!
<gonedcc> si uso el livecd no tengo conexión a internet......
<gonedcc> si estará bien el instalador, lo puedo instalar así ???
<gonedcc> buenos días....
<gonedcc> necesito ayuda, acabo de instalar el ubuntu 12.04 pero no me da conexión a internet!! que hago???
<yoooo> olaaa
<yoooo> alguien sabe usar ubuntu???
<yoooo> gracias
<gonedcc> buenos dias.....
<gonedcc> quien me puede ayudar co la conección de internet en ubuntu 12.04
<gonedcc> ????
<gonedcc> buenos dias
<gonedcc> quien me puede ayudar en la configuraciòn de internet...
<duende> hola gonedcc..
<gonedcc> hola
<duende> ahh sin internet aun :S mala cosa 
<gonedcc> si
<gonedcc> ps ya instale el ubuntu y todo bien
<gonedcc> pero sin internet
<gonedcc> no he encontrado como hacer para configurar o hacer un diagnostico
<gonedcc> estoy comparando la configuraciòn del livecd de ubuntu 11.04
<duende> gonedcc por no va al canal  ubuntu-es allá esa gente sabe reessto y le pueden colaborar mejor 
<gonedcc> haber si asì entiendo como se configura la red
<gonedcc> ps ya mire pero nadie dice nada
<duende> y muyyyy muy raro que no agarre interenet 
<gonedcc> estoy pensando que es el driver de la tarjeta de red
<duende> si pero es integrada... no es una tarjeta aparte 
<duende> qué board tiene el PC ? 
<gonedcc> intel
<gonedcc> es una tarjeta interna que se compro
<gonedcc> una eternet pci 100
<gonedcc> creooo........
<duende> ahhhhh..
<gonedcc> encore ENL832-tx-re
<duende> bueno imagino que se compró porque la que tiene el PC originalmente se dañó ... o no sirve 
<duende> verdad?
<gonedcc> si
<gonedcc> toda la razòn
<duende> gonedcc hay una parte en ubuntu un programa que busca controladores o drivers adicionales 
<duende> tal vez ahí se pueda activar el de esa tarjeta PCI
<gonedcc> pero el lo tiene o hay que descargar de internet....
<gonedcc> por que algo hice que busco drivers pero sin internet no sirve
<gonedcc> estoy mirando la informaciòn con el livecd 11.04
<gonedcc> y me dice 
<gonedcc> driver: sundance
<gonedcc> pero como lo consigo y despues como lo instalo
<duende> bueno ...
<gonedcc> sin el internet en ubuntu???
<gonedcc> se supone que si funciona para 11.04 servira para 12.04, si???
<duende> se podría con el live cd de 11.04 buscar el nombre del controlador, en 11.04 si sirve el internet verdad? ... ahora teniendo el nombr del controlador se puede buscar el paquete o (programa) que permite eso y bajarlo por win para instalarlo en ubuntu
<duende> supuestamente ... debería funcionar pero al parecer esa tarjeta es un dolor de cabeza en linux
<gonedcc> si ps en windows es lo mismo
<gonedcc> casi no logro que ande.....
<gonedcc> :/
<gonedcc> como hago eso que me dices entonces....
<duende> en win casi no logra que ande el internet?? ...
<gonedcc> aja
<gonedcc> ya le tengo la maña jejejejeje
<gonedcc> es una porquerìa esa tarjeta....
<duende> jejeje ..
<duende> vea pues ... 
<gonedcc> ok lo busco en win y lo descargo
<duende> bueno la cosa sería averiguar el nombre bien ... del paquete que tiene el controlador de esa tarjeta
<gonedcc> y luego como se instala en ubuntu??
<duende> lo que pasa es que el paquete se instala con doble clic 
<duende> y listo 
<gonedcc> ammm y ya no pide nada mas 
<duende> el paquete se busca y descarga de una pagina de ubuntu 
<gonedcc> en lo que llevo molestando con esto he tratado
<duende> en teoria no pediría nada mas porque es algo muy puntual: un controlador
<gonedcc> de reproducir mpr ver videos y me pide instalar cosas de internet
<gonedcc> mmm ok
<duende> entonces se necesita el nombre del paquete, para averiguar ese nombre se puede con 11.04 hacer esto: http://ubuntunoobs.wordpress.com/2011/07/01/instalar-controladores-adicionales-facilmente-en-ubuntu/
<gonedcc> como puedo estar seguro de que controlador es
<duende> si... eso si pide porque no son formatos libres
<gonedcc> donde puedo buscarlo en el livecd
<duende> se necesita el nombre
<duende> luego se busca en internet, con ese nombre
<gonedcc> pero sabes como buscar el controlador en ubuntu??
<gonedcc> algo asì como windows...
<gonedcc> propiedades/drivers y eso
<duende> en ubuntu no, en internet 
<gonedcc> mmm ok
<duende> dentro del 11.04 no sé donde puede estar el controlador que allá si deja ffuncnioar las cosas
<gonedcc> aa ya entiendo
<gonedcc> ok
<gonedcc> ok voy a pasarme a win para buscar eso
<gonedcc> gracias
<gonedcc> chao..... :)
<SergioMeneses> &mode +m SergioMeneses 
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> &whoami
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> &mode +m
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +m
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode -m
<JoseeAntonioR> &devoice JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aja
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +z
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si, cualquier cosa me avisa
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-27
<mancocapac> ajá, como le va a julio teherán pitchando por atlanta hoy ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ping
<hollman> pong
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-28
<FANTASMA> hola
<FANTASMA> buen di
<FANTASMA> a
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-29
<otogonzalez> Hola, tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04 de 32 bits en un servidor PROLIANT ML 110, descargue el driver para la impresora LEXMARK PRO905 para ubuntu 12.04 de 32 bits, se instaló pero al configurar la impresora no la instala. Qué debo hacer?
<otogonzalez> No entiendo inglés, es posible un chat en español?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, kuadrosx naudy tiagoscd Uthark buenas!
<naudy> saludos SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> naudy, como vamos? ya sabe algo de lo suyo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bn bn llegando de la oficina :) a trabajarle a cosas de la comunidad
<naudy> SergioMeneses,  la verdad no se nada aun de verdad veremos q respuesta me dan mañana
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh suele suceder
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo ando con un par de cosas para la comunidad que la vengo peleando 
<SergioMeneses> naudy, :$
<CarlosNeyPastor> lentamente va quedadno
<naudy> la verdad no se nada SergioMeneses  recien le escribi un correo a ver q me dicen
<SergioMeneses> naudy, ok yo apenas pueda hablo entonces con mariel
<naudy> yo le envie recien un correo
<SergioMeneses> naudy, vale
<naudy> ok
<tiagoscd> hi SergioMeneses, how are you going? :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, hi dude! things are getting better :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, are you ready for ubuconla?
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: not yet, waiting permission from brazilian government to travel
<tiagoscd> no, I'm not jailed, heheh
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, mmm... I think you just need the passport
<SergioMeneses> or am I wrong?
<tiagoscd> I work for brazilian government, and international travels need to be authorized by federal autarky that I work
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, I see
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: I really hope be attending ubuconla, but to be honest I don't know if I'll be authorized
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, :S but dont worry, you can attend ubuconla next year in Colombia
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: sure :) I'll find a new job in next months, don't like this way that brazilian government works
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, and what do you do in work?
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: I work as a sysadmin in a new Campus of one federal university, and currently I'm the only guy that do it
<tiagoscd> cause this I think that I'll not be authorized
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, :OOOOO
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: yeah :(
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: and how about you? what you do in work?
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, I'm working as system administrator
<SergioMeneses> and especially with networking these days :S
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: got it. think we have a similar job :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, jeje I think so 
<SergioMeneses> and I work in a university as well
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, bedtime here! we are in touch, take care
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: cool :)
<tiagoscd> fine, take care
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-30
<kAoi97> hi, hola ...
<kAoi97> hay alguien dispponible
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-31
<freddyrh> muy buenas noches a tod@s
<akuma_> alguien me puede ayudar a resolver una duda sobre la instalacion de ubuntu ???
<ploxs> Hola!!! Nesecito una ayudita estoy intendo lanzar Doom 1 y 2 pero me genera error :S. Busque y lei que tocaba instalar una cantidad de cosas y no quiero. Sera que alguno consoce una solucion mas sencilla?  El error es " error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-02
<fdoblues> Alguien me puede ayudar
<fdoblues> me pueden ayudar con el problema que tengo al instalar el ubuntu me sale pantalla con puntos y npo puedo entrar
<fdoblues> me pueden ayudar con el problema que tengo al instalar el ubuntu me sale pantalla con puntos y npo puedo entrar
<fdoblues> me pueden ayudar con el problema que tengo al instalar el ubuntu me sale pantalla con puntos y npo puedo entrar
#ubuntu-co 2015-05-25
<Ubuntero|jcdaviv> muy buenas noches
<Ubuntero|jcdaviv> instale ubuntu 15.04 en un servidor ibm, con 2 de memoria ram, y un procesador xeon
<Ubuntero|jcdaviv> se instalo pero no he podido configurar el acceso a internet
<Ubuntero|jcdaviv> soy nuevo en linux
<Ubuntero|jcdaviv> necesito me colaboren por favor
